# Cleaning under the arches



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

I have removed my plastic inners (as I need to take off the bumper) and I intend to clean up under the arches, springs etc and apply bilt hamber uc. I will be doing this in my garage, so with a sponge and brushes and not so much water, or a least a washing bowl to catch it. Any tips?


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Better if you can wheel it outside and get a hose at least under there mate.
Failing that scrape or hoover as much as you can off then clean it using an ONR method then polish/treat/protect as required


----------



## vecbtb (Aug 3, 2007)

I use a cheap kids paddling pool from Tesco!


----------

